# sticky thread?



## solaceofwinter

I think we need a 'sticky' thread about processing animals etc.
fish, deer, etc.
Im somewhat lucky, my sisters husband who lives next door hunts deer in the back yard and typically i get the meat from them pretty cheaply. but id have no clue if i had to do it myself or if i even could. (tools etc.)
any info on this topic?


----------



## opsec

Yes. The only video instruction I have seen on this subject is by a guy named Buckshot Hemmings. His website is Buckshots Camp and he has a DVD that shows you every step in detail about how to process game animals for food. I can't recommend this guy enough.


----------



## twilightbluff

There is a link to him on the links page here I have noticed.


----------



## TechAdmin

I would be more than happy to make a good tutorial a sticky if anyone wrote one.


----------



## redskies

So if you went deer hunting you could save quite a bit of money not going to the butcher if you had these skills?


----------

